# Warning Cat Litter



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*as most of you know i have my own forum  but i have just had this posted from one of my members. so i thought i would post it here as well as a warning for cat lovers,*

yesterday night i went to fill Tinkys tray, only to find quite a large piece of glass in with the kitty litter! not impressed! the make was Sophisticat and we have used this for a while now, wont be any more! so today i will be on to them for that! just put this out as a warning incase anyone used the same litter.

just got off the fone to them and they said the litter is imported from south africa as it is mined :S and to look out for other things like metal aswell! not good at all! very unhappy. they are sending something to send it back to them. not offerd any money back but hope something is done! a warning should be on the packet really.

can anyone recomend a good SAFE cat litter?


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Report to your local Trading Standards officer.

That way they will actually have to do something about it, not just fob you off.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

thats seriously bad!!!

i'd be mortified if i ever found anything like that in my lot's litter xx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Well I always used to use Sophisticat white until they put their prices up, then I changed to a cheaper make, Bestcats cat litter, its an economy brand, but it cost £1.50 less a sack than Sophisticat but looks and does just the same, and no foreign bodies have been found in it up to now


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*I always use beauticat wood pellets, iv never had a prob with that, i will pass on ur comments to my member, thanx,  she just wanted everyone to be aware of it, as its not good at all, *


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I think thats terrible, thank God she saw it.

I use Oko Plus, have done for years, its wood, clumps and has absolutely no tray odours at all - I will never use anything else. Only downside is that it tracks, but then you can't have everything I suppose.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

OMG! i used to use that, never found anything in it though, i stopped using it because it made their paws pink, no good when your showing!

I found a pube in a ski yoghurt a few years ago, i got a £20 cheque from nestle! top banana!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

jens4cats said:


> OMG! i used to use that, never found anything in it though, i stopped using it because it made their paws pink, no good when your showing!
> 
> I found a pube in a ski yoghurt a few years ago, i got a £20 cheque from nestle! top banana!


* a pube yuk  was it worth £20 tho could belong to anyone, and wot else was in it,  *


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

There is pink and white Sophisticat, I've never used the pink because of the staining it could cause, the white I've always found ok cept for their price increases and what we have just learnt


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> OMG! i used to use that, never found anything in it though, i stopped using it because it made their paws pink, no good when your showing!
> 
> I found a pube in a ski yoghurt a few years ago, i got a £20 cheque from nestle! top banana!


How did you know it was a pube, could have been a head hair for a dark short curly haired person? pmsl


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> How did you know it was a pube, could have been a head hair for a dark short curly haired person? pmsl


Ive seen pubes before, i can spot one a mile away! pmsl!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> * a pube yuk  was it worth £20 tho could belong to anyone, and wot else was in it,  *


It was worth losing one low fat yoghurt for 20 quid! i dont buy ski yoghurts any more though!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> Ive pubes before, i can spot one a mile away! pmsl!


Oh you mucky pup, rofl  I'm far too naive, lol


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> Ive pubes before, i can spot one a mile away! pmsl!


Well thats me never eating a yoghurt again!!! *makes yucky face as there's no smiley for it* lol xx


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> OMG! i used to use that, never found anything in it though, i stopped using it because it made their paws pink, no good when your showing!
> 
> I found a pube in a ski yoghurt a few years ago, i got a £20 cheque from nestle! top banana!


£20 for picking a pube out your teeth... my fella doesn't give me any money... 

...sorry folks...

I use that silicate litter (any brand) I think its really good.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

My cats use OKO Plus - get the big sack and it lasts for months, is soft on the paws, never found anything unpleasant in the sack when poured freshly into the litter tray - as Kim says, it tracks but that is the only downside.


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks for the warning i use the pink one and have for ages , think i will change now though.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I found a large wood spinter in a bag of catsan. Never found anything since.

I always pour it slowly into the litter trays to check as carefully as I can.

Sue


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!.........Sshhhh JEN ....rofl, you're sounding like an expert on pubes hahahaha.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

raggs said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!.........Sshhhh JEN ....rofl, you're sounding like an expert on pubes hahahaha.


I wouldnt go quite as far as being an expert! pmsl!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

I use Worlds Best Litter, it's organic and is safe for tiny kittens too.

Get mine off Zooplus (it lasts for ages!)


----------



## firestormkitty (Apr 27, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *as most of you know i have my own forum  but i have just had this posted from one of my members. so i thought i would post it here as well as a warning for cat lovers,*
> 
> yesterday night i went to fill Tinkys tray, only to find quite a large piece of glass in with the kitty litter! not impressed! the make was Sophisticat and we have used this for a while now, wont be any more! so today i will be on to them for that! just put this out as a warning incase anyone used the same litter.
> 
> ...


 thats the one i use


----------



## firestormkitty (Apr 27, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> Ive seen pubes before, i can spot one a mile away! pmsl!


pubes? pmsl in the cat litter?


----------

